# icd 9 - prostate cancer, clinically NED



## arizona1 (Jul 16, 2010)

What is the definition of NED - "prostate cancer, clinically NED"
Thank you


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 16, 2010)

Usually when you're using NED abbreviation in medicine, it stands for "no evidence of disease".


----------



## arizona1 (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks


----------

